# Mumbai



## Indi Uber (Apr 4, 2017)

Dear All,

I could not find a thread for Mumbai and with the recent strikes by many Uber drivers, there seems to be a lot going on.

For example, the incentive for 30 trips/weekdays, has come down from Rs. 4500/- to Rs. 1600/- and this has hurt the drivers really bad. The partner model has more or less collapsed and partners are struggling to pay their monthly instalments.

Another observation is that many partners are preferring to park their cars rather than run it. With driver salaries pegged at Rs. 120/- per trip, it just does not make business sense any more.

Your comments/obervations please. Any partner still doing good business in Mumbai?

Thanks,
Indi


----------



## Indi Uber (Apr 4, 2017)

Bump.

Anyone from India? Or any other Indian Cities..

Things are expected to get worse with new regulations just around the corner.
As of now anyone can put a car in uber with a yellow number plate. Will this be possible after new regulations?

Finance is easy to come by and with leasing options galore, approx 100 cars are coming on the roads everyday.
What happens with all the over supply?


----------



## Batman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Indi Uber said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone from India? Or any other Indian Cities..
> 
> ...


Its the same world wide. Decrease.in not only incentives but also surges and even fares due to abundance of drivers. My advice to you guys is dont buy/lease/finance a vehicle to.drive.for.uber....you will lose money


----------

